# Digging holes all over yard



## Gulliver (Aug 10, 2012)

HELP! Our 7 month old male is digging holes all over the yard. How to stop??


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Gulliver, 

Vizslas are HIGH energy dogs and need a lot of exercise and mental stimulation.
If the above fail, you will have 2 options - supervision while your boy is outside or you can build him a sand box, encourage him to dig there (hide a toy or a treat) 

Skyy would dig craters in our yard, if allowed, not because she is bored, I think she enjoys getting dirty 
This bad habit rubbed off on Max, although he will not initiate the digging, but will happily join Skyy's effort to get "under ground".
I have to supervise them or risk going wireless again. Skyy is very fond of underground telephone wire


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

When I brought Willie home from the dog pound, he was about two, and he loved, Loved, LOVED digging holes in his yard!! What I did to stop him was to go outside with him every single time and supervise him constantly. Even at that, it took a few months before he finally got the idea that he wasn't going to get away with it for long. Now that he's six, he shows no interest whatsoever in digging holes. He only wants to hunt, play fetch the ball, or play keep away with a toy. No digging. ;D ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

If anyone knows how to stop a Vizsla puppy from digging I'd love to hear it. We are currently in the process of remodeling our back yard for Miles as he ripped up all of our grass. We will be having pavers and artificial turf now with a few fruit trees. No more flowers or real grass for us!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

This worked for my brother's retriever - might be worth a try......if you can possibly bear the thought of doing it ;D

Put some of Miles own poo in the holes and fill them in ...they never go near that hole again, but it may mean he digs a fresh hole. Wait and spot him in the act and spray him with a hose pipe, maybe??


----------

